# jobsindubai.com??



## steely_1983 (May 6, 2008)

Hi All,

Looking for work in dubai, and have posted my CV on a number of websites, but one I have used is telling me this:

"The Jobs In Dubai Membership is FREE to all UAE Residents and GCC Nationals. All other prospective candidates must pay a fully refundable deposit to secure an account".

The deposit is around £47 and you get it paid back after your succesfully posted or if your not posted within 6 months.

This is the company:

jobsindubai.com
Jobs in Dubai Inc. 
2600 Skymark Avenue
Building # 5 Suite 104 
Mississauga, ON L4W 5B2
Email: [email protected] 
Tel: Direct: 905.625.2716
Customer Service: 905.625.4216
Customer Care: 905.625.8702
Inquiries: 905.625.1613 

Has anyone heard of these guys,

Thanks

Anth


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Dont know about them...its not a Dubai address or phone number though (based in India perhaps?)

I wouldnt use any site that requires a fee at all.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Mississuaga is in Ontario, close to Toronto, Canada.

I wouldn't pay anyone in my search for employment.


----------



## ucganka (Feb 15, 2008)

I recommend you do not sign up with these people!!! 

When you register, and sign up you actually get a telephone call by a representative from their Canada Office. This all looks professional and when using the website it looks all nice wherby you create a profile and CV and start applying for jobs. Their is even a link on the site that lets you know which company has viewed your profile and CV. 

However after applying for suitable positions you dont hear from any of the employers.


----------



## steely_1983 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for you help everyone, I'll get my info off this one then.

I'm usually far from gullable for things like these! But they seemed so proffesional.

Last quick question, does anyone know of any good site's?

So far I've hit:

bayt.com
and
monster gulf.com

But is anyone else worth a try?

All help very much appreciated


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

What type of work are you after?
Perhaps then w can direct you to companies that may help with your search.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Jobs in the UK. Find work fast with Workcircle, the job search engine

Try there too


----------



## steely_1983 (May 6, 2008)

I'm an ITIL Certified IT Service Desk Manager, and my partner works in Call Center Quality Consultancy and Management.

Thanks guys!


----------



## McBook (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree with sgilli, think about the companies you could work for and approach them directly. They'll be happier because they don't need to pay agency fees and you'll be happier because you wont have been ripped off!

Not to say that they're aren't loads of reputable agencies out there, though.


----------



## steely_1983 (May 6, 2008)

Yeah, totally agree, its always a difficult concept in my line of work, because although I do work in IT, I tend to work in IT for every sector. I.e. All the gas/oil companies probably have an IT Service Desk, as does all the builders, estate agencies, ect.

Does anyone know if their are any companies specifically dealing in outsourcing this process?

All help extremely appreciated


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Where's Shiny Girl when you need her?! She works for Monster recruitment!! And also Brisbane Guy!

Recruitment agencies are not that evil - Hays is pretty good out here.


----------



## steely_1983 (May 6, 2008)

Yes! 

I need some help, wading through these "dodgy" recruiters in killing me!


----------

